# Hamm



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi

If anyone could give me a ballpark guide to price on the species below and if they are regularly available.

Eye lash vipers 
Ridge nose rattler (C.W.W)
Waglers (Kalimantan)
Rhino Viper
Cape coral snake (A.L.L)
Bush Viper

Thanks in advance


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Eye lash vipers 80-120 euros
Ridge nose rattler (C.W.W) dont know
Waglers (Kalimantan) rarely at Hamm
Rhino Viper 80-100 euros
Cape coral snake (A.L.L) 140 euros
Bush Viper depends on species but 70 euros plus


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Hi
> 
> If anyone could give me a ballpark guide to price on the species below and if they are regularly available.
> 
> ...


All about 80 to100 quid each. Except for the willardi. 6000 a pair


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers

Thanks for the info guys:notworthy:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spot on with prices.

I few quid less and a few snakes more


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

GT2540 said:


> Spot on with prices.
> 
> I few quid less and a few snakes more


What did you get mate?


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

2 pairs of eyelash
1 solid yellow female
1 yellow male, with green starting to come through
1 pink female
1 greenish male.

not really had a good look at them, spent my time setting up my daughters orchid mantis tank.:bash:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds nice! Get some pics up if you can : victory:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/gt2540-albums-ybs-picture170986-ybs2.jpg

Does this work I'm giving up the will to live


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/gt2540-albums-ybs-picture170985-ybs.jpg


----------



## RolandRatSnake (Jun 14, 2010)

yea man absolutely gorgeous. Get more pics of the yellow if ya can, pure stunning


----------



## RolandRatSnake (Jun 14, 2010)

if ya upload your pics to photobucket and copy and past tho image code to your post here your pics will show up in the thread


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/gt2540-albums-ybs-picture170986-ybs2.jpg
> 
> Does this work I'm giving up the will to live





GT2540 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/gt2540-albums-ybs-picture170985-ybs.jpg


The links work! Gorgeous!! : victory:


----------

